# UKC Agility



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The United Belgian Shepherd Association had their national specialty last weekend in MI. An all breed agility trial was held in conjunction with it. This was Whimsy's first ever agility trial and she came away with 4/4 Qs, 3 perfect scores, 3 first places, 1 High Scoring BSD and one new title - AG1! I know she isn't a GSD but she lives with a couple (and there was a handsome black coated GSD competing at the trial too) 






UKC agility is a lot of fun but, it's different. It focuses on control and precision a lot more than other venues, although ties are determined by time.The contacts can be smaller and in this case, they were. They have some different obstacles too, such as the hoop tunnel seen in the above run in AG1 and the sway bridge, sway plank, crawl tunnel and pause box that appear in AG2. Some of the regular obstacles also have different requirements - the table has an entry and exit side and there are points off for using the wrong side and some obstacles require a bit of distance starting in AG2.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations you guys were busy!! She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!

Congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That was great fun to watch! So many different 'flavors' of agility...


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job! Fun to see a different type of agility!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome! I can't wait to go to a trial! Hmmm, maybe I should look into ukc agility also. I had no idea there were different styles! Cool!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks! We had a lot of fun and I was very happy with Whim's performance at her first trial 

UKC is probably the most different from other venues because of the scoring and unusual obstacles. It is closest to the original concept of agility. I think their AG1 is great for new dogs because it doesn't require weaves and you have multiple chances to correctly perform things like contacts and still Q (you get points off, kinda like in Rally if you incorrectly perform a station). That means if your dog flies off, you can try it again and that's really nice for training purposes. In most other venues, if your dog flies off you are not allowed to reattempt the obstacle. 

This is a good explanation of UKC agility. It's old but still pretty accurate:
http://www-personal.ksu.edu/~may/ukc

This has pictures of some of the unusual obstacles:
UKC Agility Information/Photos

UKC usually has a lot smaller entries than other venues, so it is common to have two trials per day. This site lists upcoming trials and you can also find info on how to register with UKC:
United Kennel Club: Finding A Show


----------

